# Swordfish Charter Recommendations



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone have some good charter recommendations for an overnight-er or two day swordfish trip out of Destin? Would love a two day trip with some good bottom fishing or tuna fishing mixed in....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Go to Venice,LA and book with Eddie Burger*

Fish a day, skip a day, fish a day. Catch lots of fish with a guy who knows his stuff. Eddie won't take you for a boat ride.

Better yet, call him and ask him when would be the best time. He will give you the straight skinny and give you a great trip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Adam Peeples. One Shot Charters.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

https://recessfishingcharters.com/

these kill a few... lol come to Pensacola and go with these fellas...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

captken said:


> Fish a day, skip a day, fish a day. Catch lots of fish with a guy who knows his stuff. Eddie won't take you for a boat ride.
> 
> Better yet, call him and ask him when would be the best time. He will give you the straight skinny and give you a great trip.


He said “out of Destin”


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Both Adam Peeples of “One Shot Charters” and Tim Kline of “Recess Charters” can put you on them, but I’m not sure about two or day trips.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

When are you planning on going? I'm looking at a trip in may and may be looking for another person or two. I plan on going with recess.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

Half hitch tackle posted about a charter that has gone something like 4 for 5 on swords their last 3 trips. Their website isn't working for me but that's worth checking out.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That was One Shot Charters, He's been crushing them in the middle of winter. 2-2 2-2 1-1


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Adam has been crushing it already. Not sure on overnighter though. I know he does alot of daytime sword trips though http://oneshotcharters.com/daytime-...hing-charter-trip-destin-pensacola-ft-walton/

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Adam has been crushing it already. Not sure on overnighter though. I know he does alot of daytime sword trips though http://oneshotcharters.com/daytime-...hing-charter-trip-destin-pensacola-ft-walton/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Adam does overnighters. I've accompanied him on a few. I don't think he offers 2-day trips but I know he occasionally partners with another Captain on a larger boat.


----------

